# Tiny Chat, Back from the dead



## Fay V (Dec 14, 2012)

I know some of you may have missed this. Let's chat and catch up. 
http://tinychat.com/fayv

Offline


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 15, 2012)

Any specific times?

(I don't know you at all but it would be nice to know some of the people on FAF a bit more)


----------



## Deo (Dec 15, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Any specific times?
> 
> (I don't know you at all but it would be nice to know some of the people on FAF a bit more)


If you have to ask, it is not for you.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 15, 2012)

Deo said:


> If you have to ask, it is not for you.


*confused face* Uhm, yeah man sure.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 15, 2012)

It was happening the other day, old news sir.


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> *confused face* Uhm, yeah man sure.



It basically means it's for old friends.


----------



## BRN (Dec 15, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> It basically means it's for old friends.



You'd think it could have been said with some more tact, though.


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2012)

SIX said:


> You'd think it could have been said with some more tact, though.



I apologize, I'm in a terrible mood.


----------



## BRN (Dec 15, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I apologize, I'm in a terrible mood.



 Relax, I meant Deo's post. =p


----------



## Fay V (Dec 15, 2012)

There are no specific times. It's something I used to do when the fancy struck. 

It's not just for old friends, people on FaF can join, just know that it's not FaF's chat, it's mine. So if people wanna have their own chat they should make one. I had trouble with that last time I did this. 

Anyway it's up again for whoever wants in.


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, I can't get the damn thing to work.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 15, 2012)

Official portion of the chat is done for the night, everything else is just people doing their own thing.


----------



## Jesie (Dec 15, 2012)

SIX said:


> Relax, I meant Deo's post. =p



That's because Deo does not give a shit about you and your feelings.

Take it like a man.


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2012)

No shit.


----------



## BRN (Dec 15, 2012)

Jesie said:


> That's because Deo does not give a shit about you and your feelings.
> 
> Take it like a man.



Sounds socially constructive, reasonable and respectable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice to see that this is back on after so long!

I'll catch it next time, hopefully.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 16, 2012)

Chat is up


----------



## Corto (Dec 17, 2012)

No it ain't you big fat liar. Why do you lie?


----------



## Deo (Dec 17, 2012)

*Cult of personality.*


----------



## Namba (Dec 17, 2012)

Now that song is stuck in my head.
[video=youtube;NzdUy90vTuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzdUy90vTuk[/video]


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 18, 2012)

Those were some interesting conversations...


----------

